# '00 540i Nav - 2?s Bluetooth Retro available/16:9 Screen compatable?



## Nogoodnicksleft (Jun 2, 2005)

I did a search for this and couldn't find anything, sorry if i missed something. 

I just bought a 2000 540i and am considering buying a used MKII system off of an aquaintance. I know this in inferior to the new MKIVs but I'm not going to be using the nav that much, I'm buying it mainly to do DVD/TV. I don't want to use the aftermarket Alpine flip from my old car because I hate the look of a single din unit in a double din space. I also just picked up a new cell (S710a - Sweet phone) and would like to utilize the Bluetooth in car if possible. What I want to know is:

1. If I bought a 16:9 aspect screen from a 2001 540 can I just plug and play? If not what exactly is involved?

2. Is there some type of retrofit kit for the MKII so I can go bluetooth?


**Also I haven't purchased anything yet. If anyone has an old system left over from an upgrade PM me. Or if anyone knows of a cheap place to find a used 16x9 display let me know. 

Thanks so much...


----------



## Jonathan (Jul 4, 2005)

*Bluetooth has nothing to do with Nav*

You can add Bluetooth via the BMW Factory Retrofit kit if your vehicle was mfr'd from 02.2000 on (please double check the chart in my article on Bluetooth in the March 2005 issue of the Roundel which I don't have in front of me but I think that's the date).

Very worthwhile upgrade.

Freude am Fahren!

Jonathan


----------

